# L. L. Bean...



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Brilliant clothes you can just trash at the weekend and it doesn't matter.
The more you trash them the better they look.
Sadly little of their stuff is still USA made - But that's why their prices are so good.
They cost slightly more than *Landsend* (From a UK point of view), but are _*streets*_ ahead in quality and value for money, I think.
*Woolrich* I love too, but I treat their clothes with more respect.
Any other *Bean* fans?
If I'm not doing much then I'm usually dressed in something by *Bean* - How about you?

David


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Let's call this 'Trashable Trad' maybe?

D.


----------



## guyfromboston (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm a huge LL Bean fan. I couldn't care less where clothes are made, as long as they are of good quality. Once, I ripped a pair of pajamas by catching them on the head of a floor nail (old farmhouse plank floors). A couple of weeks later I was in Kittery so I brought them with; the woman at the service counter did not hesitate for one second to offer me a new pair. Amazing.


----------



## sunnisalafi (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm a fan of the Rubber Bean Mocs/Boots........
still made in Maine.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

I had a trusty L.L. Bean Field Coat that lasted 17 years or so. It got to the point where the accumulated stains from alcohol and food, mud and fish mess (I sometimes wore it whilst fly fishing), were more than others could bear and I was kindly encouraged to put it to sleep.


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Sounds to me, Old Brompton, as though you'd just about broken it in!

David


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I would estimate that about 90% of my casual clothing is from the venerable Bean.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I like their blucher mocs, Cresta hikers, flannel shirts and khakis.

"Never underestimate the depth of a curious mind"
Steve aka StevenRocks


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm also excited about the new khakis they've just introduced, the 8.8 oz. "weathered chino" that Haris mentioned. They claim to be a straight-legged cut, and look like it from the catalog picture, too. Has anyone tried these yet? I went to the local Bean to try on a pair, but was informed that they are a catalog only item.

JD


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

the LL Bean 8+ oz khaki chinos look like a real bargain-i have a few gift certificates to redeem so i may just order the blucher shoe-had them years ago.

No I don't think the oxford cloth shirts are the same quality as 25 plus years ago-maybe a little less full cut? sleeves were fuller then ---miss that J press style flap pocket too- wrinkle free white a bit skimpy and fades
yet my rubber mocs and gumshoes and chamois shirt - seem to go on forever. again the flannels last Dec grey + a pair in grey herringbone ditto brown were a steal at sale price of 59$ bought a stripe khaki/navy belt, leather is marginal but a good price.-
still a venerable name though and many trad wardrobe essentials originate w/ LL


max


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I love Bean, I'm breaking in a new pair of Camp Mocs right now.

Brian


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Russell Street_
> 
> Let's call this 'Trashable Trad' maybe?
> 
> D.


- I think "trashable trad" deserves a thread unto itself--maybe things like a Gap ocbd that was a gift-
low end trad(very) 
-given that thrift is a trad virtue one kept these.(knockoffs)-and donated some to charity-
I assume everyone has some similar trashables generally gifted by a well meaning relative.-


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't own a single thing from them...

---------------------


Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

I grew up with (and swear by) their flannel shirts, polos, and cords. They had everything I needed to get through school and college, too: chinos and OCBDs, athletic clothes, backpack.
And the canvas tote bag, of course, is indispensible.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I like the LLB rustic oxfords, but I think I'm the only one.



They have forward pleat chinos which aren't bad too.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

The Rustics aren't bad. I think the Alden version is more fetching, but the price on the Beans is better.

"Never underestimate the depth of a curious mind"
Steve aka StevenRocks


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

I've got flat-front Olive Bean Cords from '89 still going strong...
What's your oldest Bean item still in active service?

David


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I miss L.L.Bean, will wait patiently and see if they change.

Oh, not their clothes, their politics.
I keep reading disturbing things.
Seems like they support anti-gay campaigns.
That means anti-me.
Can't give my gay money to them to give to anti-gay campaigns.

It's a free country.
They're free to do what they think is right.
I'm free to do what I think is right.

Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread.
Didn't mean to bring politics into a discussion of clothing, except that when discussing a company involved in politics, it's kinda hard.

PS If anyone has information to the contrary, I'd be very grateful to hear it. Thanks


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi mpscb - 

I had no idea about this.
Come over to 'Gay Trads' on the Interchange & tell me more?
Please?

David


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Russell Street_
> 
> Hi mpscb -
> 
> ...


David,
There's lots of information out there, just do a google search of L.L.Bean anti-gay. Seems the descendants of old L.L. are giving part of their fortunes to anti-gay campaigns in the state of Maine and elsewhere. 
Most of the information is several years old. I've always found it interesting you hear a call to boycott some product or company, but almost never hear when it's Ok to start buying again after the company changes. Which is why I edited the post asking if anyone had any recent info.


----------



## Bowdoin (Dec 9, 2004)

[/quote]

Seems the descendants of old L.L. are giving part of their fortunes to anti-gay campaigns in the state of Maine and elsewhere.
[/quote]

From what I can gather, it looks like Linda Bean Folkers, an L.L. Bean heiress, contributed $10,000 to an anti-gay rights campaign in Maine. This doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the company itself, however, since Folkers can donate her money to anybody she wants without the leadership of the company doing anything about it. She may still hold L.L. Bean stock, but she doesn't seem to represent L.L. Bean.

Anybody can feel free to correct me, but it looks to me like it's quite safe for you to buy from them.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

> quote:_What's your oldest Bean item still in active service?
> 
> David
> 
> _


_

Bean boots circa '91 & still going strong!

Brian_


----------



## Vespa (May 16, 2005)

I have a classic woll lined field coat from 1988 that looks new and gets regular wear



> quote:_Originally posted by vwguy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Semper Ubi Sub Ubi_


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

LL Bean- after the _Preppy Handbook _ came out, it seemed that everyone started wearing their field boots and the trademark blue with white check sweaters in the spirit of the fad that emerged . I'm a bit puzzled by those who wouldn't think of Bean as somewhat traditional: it's a bit contradictory in my book: I wouldn't want to muck out stalls in a $5000 pair of Lobb boots, alden loafers, or much else besides those bean boots ( the tread doesn't attract debris like other boots). That being said, I was more flummoxed at having to send a pair of khakis back 4 times to get a 1.75" cuff which is a standard size for conventional tailoring of a prep of trad type. The very nice people at Bean said that they usually do 1" cuffs when they cuff garments and offered to repay me for local tailoring as an alternative in any future orders. 
As far as the political angle goes, I am surprised to hear all that- last time I heard ANYTHING about Bean's politics it was 20 years ago and the belief was then that racists hated them because they were very proactive about hiring minorities.


----------



## mgnov (Jan 11, 2006)

I ordered several items from Bean about a month ago and you're right, the prices are extremely low. However, the two polo shirts I received were of very low quality, the collar on one actually what I would describe as defective. A very inexpensive canvas jacket was nice.

All in all, I will look elsewhere for lower-end goods. Or just spend more for long-term quality.


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear that mgnov.
Brooks polos are better (but you knew that).
When the price of anything gets _too_ cheap, then I get wary...
It's a tightrope.

D.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Russell Street_
> 
> Brooks polos are better (but you knew that).


Funny. I've had the exact opposite experience when comparing the Brooks polo to the Bean polo.


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks JBZ - Could you expand?

D.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

I own several LL Bean polos, and only purchased one BB polo, which I subsequently returned.

I returned the BB polo because the color ran in the wash (I had the same problem with some Vineyard Vines polos - perhaps it's my washing machine and/or technique). However, even if I didn't have the color problem, the fabric on the BB polo seemed very thin and insubstantial. I believe BB charges around $45 for their polos (still a good bit cheaper than Polo or Lacoste).

Regarding the LL Bean polos, I've had no problem with the color running in the wash. Further, the material is much more substantial than BB and, at least for me, has held up well over time. I'd be curious on hearing what makes mgnov's LL Bean polos of low quality (other than the defective collar, which obviously should be corrected). The best thing about Bean is the price - their polos start at $17.50. For that price, I think you're getting a polo that matches up, from a construction standpoint, with Polo (I have no experience with Lacoste). It's a pretty good deal. You probably don't get the same range of colors as you do with BB, Polo, or Lacoste, and the polos are definitely cut full (I am 6'2" and 185 lbs. and wear a medium in the LL Bean polo). However, for a basic polo, I've been impressed with LL Bean. Besides, their customer service is first rate and you can basically return anything, so there's no real risk. Of course, the same could be said for Brooks Brothers, which also generally has very good customer service (I had no problem returning the above-mentioned defective polo shirt, as an example).


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for taking the trouble JBZ - You make some very good points.
I like the Brooks Polo out of snobbery - the 'Golden Fleece' logo is rarely seen over here.
Bean I love for its 'Trashability'. Never bought their Polos though, nor Landsend's. 
Press Polos I've yet to try.

D.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

> quote:_What's your oldest Bean item still in active service?_


_

8-inch Maine Hunting Boots - purchased in 1986 while I was attending college in Michigan. They still get broken out once or twice a year when I go skiing or if we go up to the mountains for a winter weekend._


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

And 'Bradford' is in the lead - Any advance on 1986?
What could the prize for the winner possibly be?
Something suitably Trad...
Any suggestions?
An autographed photo from the Tony Randall/Jack Klugman 'Odd Couple' TV series? (Much more fun than the original film)...

?????????

D.


----------



## topcatny (Feb 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Russell Street_
> 
> And 'Bradford' is in the lead - Any advance on 1986?
> What could the prize for the winner possibly be?
> ...


I can top that.

I have a down filled vest circa late 1970's. It was given to my father as a gift and then given to me a few years later when he had yet to wear it even once.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Oldest of mine: Norweigan Sweater c.1984

Oldest in the house: Down vest like topcatny's from the late 1970s...green, Dad has worn it out in the cold ever since I can remember. Faded a bit more now than it was in those pictures of me as a baby in the early 80s.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Used to wear a lot of ll bean. I still have their credit card. Not sure why I quit buying. Maybe a little bland. There clothes and shoes do wear well though. Back in college in the mid 80s I had a pair of camp mochs and a pair of bluchers (which I still have in my closet). Great shoes. I still wear several pairs of jean style cords that must be 10 years old. Used to be almost all made in usa. Now it is 90% imported. Even most of the shoes. 

I buy alot at Brooks. I have to say ll bean is better quality.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bradford_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

I've got a pair of camp mocs (which I wore today as a matter of fact) that I bought in 1986.

Still have some old duffle bags (Sportsman -- the khaki and the navy with green OD trim) and leather bottoms. A Norwegian sweater. Flannel lined khakis. Maine hunting boots. Maybe some very thick fishing socks. A long-sleeve undershirt with a Y front. A shetland crewneck, made in Scotland the year before they went overseas on that, and probably some other stuff. A made in USA tartan flannel and a blue chamois cloth shirt. The later two things are starting to show their age, but I don't mind. Oh yes, also have an incredibly stretched out blue lambswool vneck with holes that should be retired now.

When the moved most of their Maine shoe production offshore, a lot of locals took a hit. The State of Maine website had a link to those remaining craftsmen (some of them ex-LL Bean) still making shoes.

Re: above, I remember the old pocket flap shirt. THeir oxfords were a hell of a deal then. And the old Khakis with the wide belt loops. And they carried New Balance early on.

They used to have a good loafer collection but that appears to be no more.

I bet they could almost single-handedly resurrect certian manufacturing in the USA with the vol. they sell.

Oh yeah, I like their old catalogs. The stuff with the models and all the bright colors isn't to my liking._


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> The State of Maine website had a link to those remaining craftsmen (some of them ex-LL Bean) still making shoes.


H -

I looked at the site but no luck. Would you kindly give us a link?

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

Sir,

I couldn't find the original link I'd seen before that mentioned the former LL Bean employees. But here's one that might be of interest. Something like a Blucher on teh right, the I don't care for all the styles. Boat shoe doesn't look bad.


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Really interesting link *H.*
Thanks.
You and me ... separated at birth?
Heaven help you!
Beans old 'Classic loafers' look awful new, but fantastic after a bit of punishment (More Trashable Trad). Also made in El Salvadore last time I bought a pair...
All the best to you in the South Trad Sandwich Islands -

D.

Oh - and spot-on with your observation on their colours - going a bit 'Landsend' maybe?


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Russell Street_
> 
> Really interesting link *H.*
> All the best to you in the South Trad Sandwich Islands -


Horace,
I thought the South Sandwich Islands were pretty much uninhabited?
Or maybe I've mistaken them for somewhere else.
Are you the only one there?


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

I like Bean's trousers, in both flannel and gabardine, which are an excellent value on discount at $50/pr (at least, that's what I paid on average). My only compliant is that the leg openings are just a tad smaller than I'd like. The Bean oxfords aren't bad either, but I really prefer the Land's End original oxfords.

__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I just ordered a pair Canoe Mocs from they are made the way the LL Bean Camp mocs use to be made, we'll see how they match up once I get them. They do have some other nice shoes, everything is hand made & produced for you w/ lots of options available, the down side is you have to a wait a few weeks to get your shoes. Their prices are very reasonable as well.

Brian


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by DownSouth_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was sailing for Hawaii, and bore south by mistake. I find myself with little to do. But at least there's WiFi.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by vwguy_
> 
> I just ordered a pair Canoe Mocs from they are made the way the LL Bean Camp mocs use to be made, we'll see how they match up once I get them. They do have some other nice shoes, everything is hand made & produced for you w/ lots of options available, the down side is you have to a wait a few weeks to get your shoes. Their prices are very reasonable as well.
> 
> Brian


Very cool -- we should put together a list of Trad Alternatives -- or a list of the Way Things Used to Be and Should Be. Options for those who find it necessary to jump ship from once proud Trad Houses.


----------



## Russell Street (Nov 28, 2004)

Horace is *right * (but he knows that) - 
We should do this for the future.
I'm too busy looking backwards, I think.
Trad really needs more of a future...

D.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 COOL !!!!!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> Very cool -- we should put together a list of Trad Alternatives -- or a list of the Way Things Used to Be and Should Be. Options for those who find it necessary to jump ship from once proud Trad Houses.


My thoughts exactly! I wonder if we could get a sticky for this forum?

Brian


----------



## guyfromboston (Jan 26, 2005)

Based on this conversation I ordered a pair of LL Bean's flat front khakis (~$35) and an OCBD (~$30). I have to say, it's pretty good stuff. I haven't ordered much from them other than outerwear, boots, and flannel PJs, but this stuff was very solid. The khakis are not as great as Bills (and, of course, are not cuffed), and the button down is not as nice as the ones I buy from the Andover Shop, but they were 1/3 and 1/2 the price, respectively.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by guyfromboston_
> 
> The khakis are not as great as Bills (and, of course, are not cuffed)


This might not work if you have very long legs, but I order them with the longest inseam they offer and have my alterations tailor hack off the ends and make cuffs. Works just fine.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

I also just recieved an OCBD. I really like the shirt compared to Lands End. The tie space is worlds better and the cuffs and collar feel better to me. The fabric is a bit different feeling, I can't tell if I like it better or not. It seems like it will be less likely to get fuzzy. What I don't like as much are the buttons, thinner with a more rounded profile. I'm just about to wash my Lands End OCBD for the 100th time and it's still going strong, we'll see how the LL Bean fares in comparison. Next I'll be moving into Mercer, Gitman and BB and try to see how they all compare. Fun game.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## Sack Lodge (Feb 25, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by guyfromboston_
> 
> Based on this conversation I ordered a pair of LL Bean's flat front khakis (~$35) and an OCBD (~$30). I have to say, it's pretty good stuff. I haven't ordered much from them other than outerwear, boots, and flannel PJs, but this stuff was very solid. The khakis are not as great as Bills (and, of course, are not cuffed), and the button down is not as nice as the ones I buy from the Andover Shop, but they were 1/3 and 1/2 the price, respectively.


Did you order the 'Weathered Chinos'? If so, how would you describe the fit, especially in the waist? I see that they only offer even sizes in those. My problem is that I typically wear a 33 in khakis. I would probably order a 32 if the fit is truly more "roomy"/comfortable as is described, but I usually go up to a 34 more "dressy" chinos/khakis (Ben Silver English Drills, Bill's, etc.).

I'm leaning toward the 32s, but any guidance you could provide would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Sack


----------



## guyfromboston (Jan 26, 2005)

That's a great idea that I hadn't considered. I'm 5' 7", so I'm guessing I could find an inseam with enough material to pull that off!



> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guyfromboston (Jan 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Sack Lodge_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered the regular Double L - they don't make a short-enough inseam in the Weathered version for me (but, based on above post, I may give it a shot).


----------



## Clotheswatcher (Dec 2, 2005)

This excellent thread has inspired me to find LL Bean clothing. However, where can i get some if I don't live by a retail/outlet store and don't want to buy out of a cataloge? Are there any department stores, etc. that carry LL Bean? Thanks...


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Clotheswatcher_
> 
> This excellent thread has inspired me to find LL Bean clothing. However, where can i get some if I don't live by a retail/outlet store and don't want to buy out of a cataloge? Are there any department stores, etc. that carry LL Bean? Thanks...


If you don't live by a store, I think the catalog/website are your only option.

They have a very good return policy, though, if that's any consolation about having to buy things without trying them on.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by familyman_
> 
> I also just recieved an OCBD. I really like the shirt compared to Lands End. The tie space is worlds better and the cuffs and collar feel better to me. The fabric is a bit different feeling, I can't tell if I like it better or not. It seems like it will be less likely to get fuzzy. What I don't like as much are the buttons, thinner with a more rounded profile. I'm just about to wash my Lands End OCBD for the 100th time and it's still going strong, we'll see how the LL Bean fares in comparison.****probably not as well******* Next I'll be moving into Mercer, Gitman and BB and try to see how they all compare. Fun game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

I haven't ordered from L.L. Bean, in probably, six years. I ordered my first item from them in High school in 1982. I wore their khakis, button downs, Maine hunting boots (still have), tartan flannel shirts, and sweaters throughout high school and college and into grad school.

Frankly, like most stores - they're not what they used to be. I think the fact that they cut a licensing deal with Subaru to come out with an LL Bean edition was a pretty clear indicator where they were heading - those vehicle licensing tie-ins are lame, but would it have killed them to pick an American vehicle? It was about that time, that they ditched the U.S. made shoes as well.

Bean used to cuff all their pants for free. Now, just about everything is pre-hemmed, which I hate. You'd think a relatively big company like Bean could dictate the make of their pants - weight of fabric, placement of pockets, width of belt loops, etc - but their chinos all vary over time - which is annoying and indicating that their sourcing them all over the place, maybe that's unavoidable. They used to have a "Rangeley" model chino which I liked - but that is gone.

Grab a catalog from pre-1980 and it's amazing how different the product offerings are now. It seems glitzy now - filled with models, synthetic-modern fibers, and stupid gadgets. I'm in my mid 30s but, even I miss the old Bean catalog of my childhood. I used to look forward to the Bean Fall catalog with great anticipation - now, it's just another store. It's still an OK place with good customer service - but, it's lost something.

They used to have much better cover art on their catalogs too - I miss that as well.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Here's something you might consider. The inseam lengths that are standard don't work form me. I gather it is the same for others on this thread.

Let's say that the shortest standard inseam in the catalog is 30". I need 28". When I place the order, I ask the person on the phone if he/she would mind checking with the supervisor to see if they could cuff the trousers at 28" with a 1 1/2" cuff and waive the $10 alteration charge. Always low key and polite, but ask if they will look at my purchases to see if I'm not a large enough purchaser to get this service.

Their screen also shows that I've got the LLB Visa. So far, it has worked every time. Love those nice people in Freeportl

Carpe Diem


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

mpcsb said:


> I miss L.L.Bean, will wait patiently and see if they change.
> 
> Oh, not their clothes, their politics.
> I keep reading disturbing things.
> ...


This is a fashion forum...not a social or political commentary. That's what I like about it. I can discuss my penchant for attire with other like minded people who won't think I'm peculiar for such interests. I could care less about your sexual preferences. However, I get weary beyond belief of so many people using every conceivable forum to push their "agenda". I'm sure you wouldn't care to know about mine. In fact, you did hijack this forum and that's something most of us have the good taste not to do. Stick to the subject at hand and talk about the actual articles generally found in one's closet...not the philosophical. I'm not, as I'm sure you will assert, being homophobic. It's simply a matter of proprity and respect for the subject matter at hand.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Why are you responding to an 18 month old thread and highlighting a post you didn't agree with? Your reply is counterproductive to the very thing you claim you wish to avoid.

In the years prior to your joining the forum there have been many posts made with which I'm sure you would not agree. You don't need to go looking for all of them and respond.


----------

